# How do I find out what bloodline...



## chevygraves (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi. New here. So how do I find out what bloodline my dog is from?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Unless the dog is papered, you don't.
There is NO WAY to figure out a dogs bloodline unless there are papers for the dog.

If there ARE papers post the four generation pedigree up and people can help you out with that.
You can create one at
sitstay.com


----------



## chevygraves (Nov 21, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Unless the dog is papered, you don't.
> There is NO WAY to figure out a dogs bloodline unless there are papers for the dog.
> 
> If there ARE papers post the four generation pedigree up and people can help you out with that.
> ...


OK, so I have my dogs parents, grandparents, great grandparents and great great grandparents, that is on the pedigree certificcate. Do I then just list their names?


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Unless the dog is papered, you don't.
> There is NO WAY to figure out a dogs bloodline unless there are papers for the dog.
> 
> If there ARE papers post the four generation pedigree up and people can help you out with that.
> ...


Hey Bedlam, in order to do that, I need the 4 gen? Right now I only have Athena's dam/sire info, I'm waiting on her ped. information to come back with her new papers..just wondering if I have to wait for her ped. to do that...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Start by giving up the sire and dams name!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Even easier just ask the breeder. The breeder should have given you that info when you purchased the dog.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Worth pointing out that some dogs don't actually have a bloodline. They're scatterbred, meaning from so many different bloodlines that they're really a mish-mash.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm trying 2 do the same thing 4 my boy raider here r some of the names in bloodlines 
grch'pr'KISME BLUE OPAL CH'PR' TRUHEARTS TRIED N TRUE OF CNC DAM'S SIDE THERE AND SIRES SIDE HERE
'PR' JOHNNY O'S ALMIGHTY ACHILLES AND DAM'S 'PR' JOHNNY O'S PRINCESS AALIYAH 
I'M IN CA AND SAVED HIM FROM A FRIEND WHO LOST HIS PLACE ABOUT 9 MO AGO PLZ HLP IF U CAN


----------

